# ATV Plow for Parking Lots?



## jwaldherr (Oct 18, 2012)

We are wanting to invest in some new equipment before the snow flies. Right now we have one large and one small snow blower, I usually use the larger snowblower for most of what we do. We own a couple commercial malls and I enjoy doing snow removal, especially if we have fun motorized equipment.
Most of the posts I have read are about driveways, and I can see how a plow would work well for them but I am not so sure when dealing with parking lots. Currently I do about six swaths with the large blower, just enough so that when somebody pulls up with their car they can get out of their door without stepping into deep snow. If it is a very large snowfall we have a contractor that comes in with large equipment.
We are considering an ATV with a blade or a garden tractor with a blower. I have read all the positives and negatives about the function of each and am still floundering. I would appreciate an thoughts and expertise.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

We use atvs for quite a few lots, just for the fact that they are quick and very manuverable. They can go around parked cars easily. We usually send both atvs to the same site and they can move snow pretty quick. Put the plows side by side and you have a 10' v plow. Plus plowing with them is fun!


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

We push snow with two Honda quads equiped with Moose County Plows. Works really well...... does laneways and driveways very good. With a little speed (know your terrain), the plows "throw" the snow pretty far. Its unreal how much snow a quad can push !!
2 guys on quads can make short work of any parking lot. There is a learning curve as to how to do it but when you get it down...... quads are great for snow removal. Small and easy to get around on !!!
Garden tractors are just to slow and don't have the traction (without weights and chains) that a quad can push !! With a quad just unload and start plowin. A tractor you might have to play with weights and the chains.
Plus..........quads are way more fun to ride.


----------

